# Acer Nitro 5 i7-8750H overheating and throttling



## danmasino (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi guys,
I hope someone can help me.
I've already did my best to solve but I'm not satisfied at all.

I had throttling and overheating problem (cpu reach  96-98 c°), so I decided to change thermal paste without big results.
Then I tried switching from "performance mode" to "balanced mode "and cpu temperature went down about 10° but cpu was still throttling...
Finally I decided to make a clean install and installing throttlestop (i downloaded pre made profile for my cpu from this link --> https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/577183/throttlestop-undervolt-profiles-pre-made/p1)

Ok now throttling stopped (yeahhhh), but temperature continue to stay around 90-95°.
Where is the problem?

Do you have any tips or setting that could help me?


----------



## danmasino (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi all,
no one can help me?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 16, 2020)

danmasino said:


> Hi all,
> no one can help me?


This forum leans heavily towards the desktop space with limited experience in the laptop space, help will come later rather than sooner. 

My generic answer will be to keep throttling the CPU speed until it reaches acceptable temps under load?


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 16, 2020)

What programs is causing the processor to run so hot. Mobile processors can run hotter without any issues, anything around 85C-90c is normal.

Have you considered undervolting the mobile processor.
Go over to http://forum.notebookreview.com/
Those forums are more for laptops


----------



## claylomax (Jun 16, 2020)

This is a good guide for undervolting:


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 16, 2020)

danmasino said:


> Hi guys,
> I hope someone can help me.
> I've already did my best to solve but I'm not satisfied at all.
> 
> ...


Post screenshots of all your changes in Throttlestop, and list details of what you are doing with the laptop that causes temps to rise, programs games etc.


----------



## danmasino (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi to all,
and thanks for your messages.

Please find below my current Throttlestop setting:








						Cattura
					

Image Cattura hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Cattura
					

Image Cattura hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Why do you suggest to make undervolt with Intel XTU?
I thought that Throttlestop was doing the same work here. Isn't it?

By the way, I noticed the problem i told you before when i play most part of the games (CSGO, XCOM and so on...)
I will post you some screenshot soon after having had a gaming session.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 16, 2020)

danmasino said:


> Hi to all,
> and thanks for your messages.
> 
> Please find below my current Throttlestop setting:
> ...


Throttlestop and xtu both undervolt but becareful in running them both at the same time. If you use Throttlestop dont use XTU.


----------



## danmasino (Jun 16, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> Throttlestop and xtu both undervolt but becareful in running them both at the same time. If you use Throttlestop dont use XTU.


Yes I know, I ve already unistalled XTU before launching Throttlestop

These are my temperatures after about 30min gaming session (XCOM):








						Cattura
					

Image Cattura hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Cattura
					

Image Cattura hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 16, 2020)

I notice in the FIVR window you have undervolted the Intel GPU but not the iGPU Unslice, they must both be undervolted the same value.
Also I believe undervolting the System Agent will be of no value in reducing temps.
Try fixing those issues then do another gaming sesion and check temps.
You might have to change the CPU Core Voltage to a lesser value such as -125mV after you try the initial changes.
@Max(IT) thoughts?


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 18, 2020)

Maybe the heatsink is bent in someone way. When people take off the heatsink it's easy to bent it.


----------



## n00Be (Jun 18, 2020)

hey *danmasino*
These Acer Nitro 5's run insanely hot. I bought a refurb'd one with an i5-8300U in April for my kids who are starting to game. They play Fortnite on Switch, XBox One, but are starting to look the Acer with xbox controller or keyboard/mouse (I also have it pushing 165fps on this 144Hz display... Have got it past 200fps on all Medium settings). 

You mentioned re-pasting. Which did you use and what method to apply?

I've repasted mine TWICE. First time was with Arctic Silver 5 (I was impatient so picked it up locally for $5 along with my new RAM). When I opened up my Acer it looked like the previous paste had been applied well/evenly. Both my CPU & GPU heat sinks are rectangular, so instead of the pea shaped blop in the middle I made a short line of paste down the middle. After the Arctic Silver 5 repaste I noticed ZERO difference. The CPU would still regularly crest 92-93C when gaming (even 95/96 peak). I downloaded Intel XTU to undervolt (KNOWING its not designed for my i5 - great software and after a -.145 undervolt it actually helped lower my temps a bit to mid-high 80's hitting peaks of 91/92 except the program messed up my default settings! It changed turbo boost short power max default from 45w to 52.xxx (DEFAULT). After several un-install/re-installs and a BIOS update to latest version I ditched it and went with THrottlestop... what a wonderful program. Sure enough it showed my turbo boost short power max was still at 52.xxx I've since changed it back to 45w (max & short power max). I'm now undervolting my CPU -.150(150.4) on performance mode. The interesting thing about Throttlestop is it shows me the temps on all 8 cores. I read that you should ideally have 3-5C different in core temps. I noticed mine were off as much as 10C max between the cores and wondered if maybe I had not applied the Arctic Silver 5 properly. So I ordered the 5g Grisly Kryonaut with the spread on tip applicator. Instructions actually say to spread the paste onto the heat sinks with the applicator so that's what I did, including the excess onto the copper connection areas atop the whole fax/cooling assembly. NOW I notice a difference in cooling. On stress tests using MSI Kombustor (PhysX4 CPU - hard) the acer originally would top 96/97C CPU max and 77C GPU max. With the CPU undervolts (-.140-.150) the max came down to 85C. Now since the Kryonaut repaste i was amazed CPU Max was 75C (!) and GPU BTW was 68C. I have my 1060 GTX overclocked +175 core & +525 mem BTW.

So I have to say I'm very pleased with the kryonaut repaste. That said, prior to reaching this state I found the absolute best way to run this Acer Nitro 5 COOL. and I didn't do it using THrottlestop or XTU. What I did was in Windows Settings > Power & Sleep > Additional Power Settings you will see your selected power plan (High Performance, Balanced etc). When using Balance (via Nitrosense) and going to additional power settings, click on the "change plan settings" next to balance - it will bring up the screen to edit when the screen turns off and laptop sleeps on battery and AC. Click on "Change Advanced Power Settings", and then scroll down and expand "Processor Power Management". What I did was set MIN processor state to 0% for both battery & AC (not sure what default is actually), and under MAX processor state I set both to 99% & saved. This essentially kills turbo boost which I found was the reason why these laptops run so bloody hot. In High-Performance mode my i5-8300U would sit at 3.97-3.98 GHz constantly, even at idle. Under (default) Balanced mode it would fluctuate between base clock of 2.3 GHz and max, but the minute you open a Chrome browser its roofed to max speed. With Max processor state at99%, the CPU in balanced will not go above 2.18GHz on this machine. I've tested the performance myself playing games like World or Warships and monitored my kids on Fortnite - SLIGHT fps drop but no impact on gaming whatsoever (in HP mode fps will be glued to 165/164 as I have it capped at 165 - in Balanced 2.18GHz max it averages fluctuates btw 130-150 and peaks at 165). I honestly leave the laptop set on Balanced - the big reason is the CPU temps rarely get into the 70s! Kids can play for hours and I look at the telemetry on nitrosense or throttlestop and temps are low to high 60's celcius. At least now when we do use HP mode temps average mid 70s getting into low 80s. 

One note about this 99% max processor state for balanced: The minute I click the box for SpeedShift - ERP in throttlestop, it somehow enables turbo boost again and the Ghz will now go beyond the 2.18GHz ceiling. THat said, it usually doesn't go past 3.3 or 3.5 GHz. I'm still playing with SpeedShit. On benchmarks sites or stress tests I will enable click) it on with number set to 0 for max performance, or 128 sometimes. I do think its a smart feature because whereas before in HP mode the CPU speed would be glued to the roof 3.98GHz, when speedshift is clicked even at max 0 setting teh CPU speed fluctuates. NExt thing I'm trying to read up on is the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits. I've heard that can be beneficial.




Hope you find some combination of settings to lower your temps.
I'd seriously recommend you try setting up Balanced power mode to 99% max processor state and see if it can cut it on games that are more GPU intense than CPU.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 18, 2020)

Seems hot even for a laptop, my 9750H runs a fair bit cooler than that most of the time.

Playing Valkyria Chronicles only puts my CPU at 15% utilization, and GPU (1660 TI) at 41%, but running at 144 fps my cpu temps peak at 69 C, and GPU at 50 C.

More demanding games will push the temps higher, but still not as high as your Acer seems to be reaching.


----------



## Midiamp (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm in the market to buy a semi gaming laptop and the Nitro 5 is under my consideration along with Asus Tuf FX505.

Looking at Notebookcheck, it seems the Nitro 5 have inherent issue with heat dissipation.

From the FLIR image, the processor area is quite hot. From my limited time as laptop reviewer a decade ago, it seems the problem comes from the heatpipe isn't as effective to transfer heat to the fin stack. If you look at the second internal layout picture, the heatpipe from the processor seems took quite a long path to reach the fin stack. Compared to the Asus, it has shorter path from heatpipe to fin stack

Acer heatpipe



Asus heatpipe


I really like the Acer chassis, it has two m.2 slot and extra 2.5". In my country only the 2.5" slot is occupied so I can use the m.2 slot to upgrade the machine. However I might have to look real close about the heat issue since I live in the tropics and my average room temp is 30 degrees C. Then again the SKU available in my country is the Ryzen 5, so perhaps heat is less of a problem.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 18, 2020)

I've been quite happy with my Maingear Vector, paid $999 for it at Microcenter, i7-9750H, GTX 1660 TI, 16 GB DDR4 @ 2666 mhz, 512 GB NVME M.2 SSD, 144 Hz 1080P LG IPS Panel.

It's not necessarily the coolest running laptop around, but it definitely runs cooler than the Acer Nitro.


----------



## ereko (Jun 18, 2020)

For the record I have tested two acer nitros and I never gonna buy one acer again. They took away all power settings and good things. For my current Lenovo I can set all bymyself. I cant understand why they took it away even there is 10000x forum posts for throttling. Its bios locked and if you accidentally even update with windows update its very hard to get back to older version. I very much recommend set all automatic updates off if your current laptop is working well. And if you dont believe me go to the acer forum


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Midiamp said:


> I'm in the market to buy a semi gaming laptop and the Nitro 5 is under my consideration along with Asus Tuf FX505.
> 
> Looking at Notebookcheck, it seems the Nitro 5 have inherent issue with heat dissipation.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you found your images, but the Acer site shows a different fan layout.


----------



## ereko (Jun 18, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Not sure where you found your images, but the Acer site shows a different fan layout.
> 
> View attachment 159399


Yes and they dont care if you have problems that are bcuz of them


Caring1 said:


> Not sure where you found your images, but the Acer site shows a different fan layout.
> 
> View attachment 159399








						Nitro and Aspire Gaming
					

Find discussions about our <b>Aspire</b> gaming laptop and desktop series like the AN515-51, GX-281 or the NP515-51.




					community.acer.com
				




There you can scroll and seek your friends with same problem


----------



## n00Be (Jun 18, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Not sure where you found your images, but the Acer site shows a different fan layout.
> 
> View attachment 159399



the new/current Nitro's now have fans on either sides and dedicated heatpipes for GPU and CPU. Same with the Pradators. I think any Acer nitro you look at with an 8th or 9th gen intel and older style Nvidia GPU (1050/60/70 or 1060 etc) will have the older, inefficient cooling design. In hindsight I would have looked closer at this but had no clue when I was buying a new laptop. I knew the Nitro 5 were classified as "budget gaming" laptops, plus it was a refurbished unit for my kids so not too worried as they will likely break the thing in short order...

Will also agree that these acers have VERY limited features in BIOS. No access to XMP profile for example; i just assume my two 8GB ram sticks are running in dual channel mode.

I've finally got my acer nitro 5 running at decent temps but it took 2 re-pastes and undervolting (first via XTU which was a mistake, now with throttlestop). But out of the box this thing ran 95C non stop :S


----------



## ereko (Jun 18, 2020)

n00Be said:


> the new/current Nitro's now have fans on either sides and dedicated heatpipes for GPU and CPU. Same with the Pradators. I think any Acer nitro you look at with an 8th or 9th gen intel and older style Nvidia GPU (1050/60/70 or 1060 etc) will have the older, inefficient cooling design. In hindsight I would have looked closer at this but had no clue when I was buying a new laptop. I knew the Nitro 5 were classified as "budget gaming" laptops, plus it was a refurbished unit for my kids so not too worried as they will likely break the thing in short order...
> 
> Will also agree that these acers have VERY limited features in BIOS. No access to XMP profile for example; i just assume my two 8GB ram sticks are running in dual channel mode.
> 
> I've finally got my acer nitro 5 running at decent temps but it took 2 re-pastes and undervolting (first via XTU which was a mistake, now with throttlestop). But out of the box this thing ran 95C non stop :S


How much do you get with cinebench? 3146p i7-9750h with lenovo and max temp 93c


----------



## n00Be (Jun 18, 2020)

ereko said:


> How much do you get with cinebench? 3146p i7-9750h with lenovo and max temp 93c



Literally heard about & DL'd cinebench last night lol
Ran it a few times making some tweaks along the way... no clue if 2048, 2069, or 2078 are good scores for an i5-8300H... I'm just happy the Throttlestop logs didn't appear to show any throttling. Although I'm not sure how stressful this test is - would have loved to try this before my re-pasting & undervolts when this nitro regularly ran 90-95C during other stress tests like Kombustor, etc).


----------



## ereko (Jun 18, 2020)

n00Be said:


> Literally heard about & DL'd cinebench last night lol
> Ran it a few times making some tweaks along the way... no clue if 2048, 2069, or 2078 are good scores for an i5-8300H... I'm just happy the Throttlestop logs didn't appear to show any throttling. Although I'm not sure how stressful this test is - would have loved to try this before my re-pasting & undervolts when this nitro regularly ran 90-95C during other stress tests like Kombustor, etc).


Can you post your tpl and fivr settings? My last laptop had i5-7300HQ so I know something about it


----------



## n00Be (Jun 18, 2020)

ereko said:


> Can you post your tpl and fivr settings? My last laptop had i5-7300HQ so I know something about it



For FIVR the only changes I've made is the -.150 undervolt (core & cache). I'm planning to test out Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits. Also just read a suggestion to undervolt the core a bit more than the cache. THE REST OF THIS STUFF IS GREEK TO ME! 

For TPL, the only change I made was to set Turbo Boost Short Power Max "back" to 45. This WAS the original default on this machine - when I first used intel XTU to undervolt, the app permanently changed my default short power max from 45 to 52.250. Was unable to change that default in XTU so after uninstalling and loading Throttlestop it sure enough showed 52.250 so I changed it back to 45. Both TB max settings were originaly 45 W.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 18, 2020)

ereko said:


> Can you post your tpl and fivr settings? My last laptop had i5-7300HQ so I know something about it


I5-8300H is massively faster than i5-7300H, 8th gen was a huge performance jump.


----------



## ereko (Jun 18, 2020)

n00Be said:


> For FIVR the only changes I've made is the -.150 undervolt (core & cache). I'm planning to test out Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits. Also just read a suggestion to undervolt the core a bit more than the cache. THE REST OF THIS STUFF IS GREEK TO ME!
> 
> For TPL, the only change I made was to set Turbo Boost Short Power Max "back" to 45. This WAS the original default on this machine - when I first used intel XTU to undervolt, the app permanently changed my default short power max from 45 to 52.250. Was unable to change that default in XTU so after uninstalling and loading Throttlestop it sure enough showed 52.250 so I changed it back to 45. Both TB max settings were originaly 45 W.


Install that disable and lock turbo ratio limits at fivr. Remove xtu from your computer. IccMax all the way to the right and I think you can increase short power to.

EDIT: Unclewebb answered to this so I think dont use my advices..



Fizban said:


> I5-8300H is massively faster than i5-7300H, 8th gen was a huge performance jump.


I dont argue with that, Im just trying to give help this guy.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 18, 2020)

ereko said:


> How much do you get with cinebench? 3146p i7-9750h with lenovo and max temp 93c



That's a fantastic score. My 9750H's best score is 3015.


----------



## ereko (Jun 18, 2020)

Fizban said:


> That's a fantastic score. My 9750H's best score is 3015.


Thanks. Maybe I win from silicon lottery but biggest thanks goes to the unclewebb for throttlestop.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 18, 2020)

ereko said:


> Thanks. Maybe I win from silicon lottery but biggest thanks goes to the unclewebb for throttlestop.



3015 on mine is when undervolted, stock voltage mine gets around 2560.


----------



## ereko (Jun 18, 2020)

Fizban said:


> 3015 on mine is when undervolted, stock voltage mine gets around 2560.


Can you show your throttlestop settings?


----------



## n00Be (Jun 18, 2020)

I've been on here not even 24 hrs and can tell unclewebb is the Jedi Master. I want to give the guy a break!

Wondering if anyone can help me understand IccMax. I've read several posts and sites. Some say adjusting it in Throttlestop does nothing b/c its governed in the BIOS. 
I also noticed there is an IccMax value under both CPU Core and CPU Cache. I undervolted both my core & cache by -.150. The Core IccMax is 86.00 but the Cache ICCMax is 11.00. I never touched these fields so I'm assuming their are defaults. Is it beneficial to raise these to the max? (what exactly would that be doing?)


----------



## ereko (Jun 18, 2020)

n00Be said:


> I've been on here not even 24 hrs and can tell unclewebb is the Jedi Master. I want to give the guy a break!
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me understand IccMax. I've read several posts and sites. Some say adjusting it in Throttlestop does nothing b/c its governed in the BIOS.
> I also noticed there is an IccMax value under both CPU Core and CPU Cache. I undervolted both my core & cache by -.150. The Core IccMax is 86.00 but the Cache ICCMax is 11.00. I never touched these fields so I'm assuming their are defaults. Is it beneficial to raise these to the max? (what exactly would that be doing?)


I have set both iccmaxs to maximum always, I think you cant hurt your pc with that. But always when you are changing something you have to check your temps and do some testing.

https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...core/8th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.html there at 118 sheet is intels iccmax for 8 & 9th gen.

(sorry for editing many times, english is not my main language.)


----------



## danmasino (Jun 27, 2020)

n00Be said:


> For FIVR the only changes I've made is the -.150 undervolt (core & cache). I'm planning to test out Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits. Also just read a suggestion to undervolt the core a bit more than the cache. THE REST OF THIS STUFF IS GREEK TO ME!
> 
> For TPL, the only change I made was to set Turbo Boost Short Power Max "back" to 45. This WAS the original default on this machine - when I first used intel XTU to undervolt, the app permanently changed my default short power max from 45 to 52.250. Was unable to change that default in XTU so after uninstalling and loading Throttlestop it sure enough showed 52.250 so I changed it back to 45. Both TB max settings were originaly 45 W.



Hi n00Be,
and sorry for late reply.

I ve already tried the following tricks..
-  Balanced mode set (both in power energy mgmt and nitro sense)
- Max processor set to 99% in power energy setting
- Throttlestop as reported below:








						Cattura
					

Image Cattura hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Cattura
					

Image Cattura hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




...but I still continue to register high temperatures 

here after 30' min cod warzone playing:








						Cattura
					

Image Cattura hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




What I ve to do???


----------



## Idyllic_ (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello all,

I have a Nitro 5 AN515-52 (i7-8750H and GTX 1050 4GB)

I don't think I hit the jackpot with this one..

I play on the "Balanced" power mode and undervolted the core and cache to -0.125V.
I am unable to undervolt it to -0.139.6V because the laptop, no matter what, hits 95C on any type of condition, its only fine when its idle. All of my cores are clocked to 2.20GHz and still the temperatures wouldn't budge even a bit, it would power limit throttle every single time..

Here's what I did -

Clocked cores to 2.20GHz
-0.125V undervolt on both core and cache.
Limited cores using ParkControl (an app that keeps data of your core profiles and usage)
to 6 of 12 cores.

I limit the fps to 60 yet it still goes down and theres a lot of stutters due to Power Limit Throttling..

This by the way, started a few weeks ago and I have no idea why to this day. Maybe new game ready drivers from Nvidia, but still rolled back and no difference..

Any help would be appreciated so much.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Idyllic_ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a Nitro 5 AN515-52 (i7-8750H and GTX 1050 4GB)
> 
> ...


Start your own thread as the OP will now be getting notifications on theirs.


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 28, 2020)

Idyllic_ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a Nitro 5 AN515-52 (i7-8750H and GTX 1050 4GB)
> 
> ...


Clean vents and re-paste with new thermal compound.


----------



## Upgrader001 (Aug 28, 2020)

If you have a 8750h play with the following parameters to undervolt your laptop(dont tell to anyone, its a secret)
in "cpu core" use -154.3 mV as a reference value in "Offset Voltage", use the same value in "cpu cache"
In "System Agent" use -104.5 mV as a reference in "Offset Voltage"

Not sure/Experimental
Looks like that with 48 A as as IccMax in cpu core, you can reach 4.1 Ghz in Single core. Tell me if you can do it with other value.


----------



## n00Be (Aug 28, 2020)

Idyllic_ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a Nitro 5 AN515-52 (i7-8750H and GTX 1050 4GB)
> 
> ...



I really did not start noticing a MAJOR different in temps until I re-pasted my GPU & CPU with Grizzly Kryonaut, and that was my second re-paste. First one I used Arctic Silver 5 and there was no change. To be fair/full disclosure, with the Arctic silver I used the bead/pea drop application method in the center of each processor heat sink. I also pressed down on the top after slipping over the fan and heat tunnel assembly which in hindsight was a mistake. WHen I used Kryonaut the second time I used the applicator that came with the kit and followed their instructions to apply (I bought the larger - 5g vs 1g? - kit that came with the applicator you screw on to the syringe). The Kryonaut instructions say to use teh applicated to spread the compound over teh heat sinks. With the excess on the applicator I also spread a thin layer of compound over the copper contact patches atop the fan/heat tunnel assembly.

Whereas before my peak temps would regularly hit 96/97C now its max 86/87C and only infrequently - like two or three time during a 45-60min gaming session. Average temps are WAY down anywhere from mid 70s to mid 80s.

Actually, the single BIGGEST tweak that lowered my temperatures was disabling Turbo Boost. The above mentioned temps are when using turbo boost and full CPU clock speeds, but I rarely game with TB on anymore. I find there is zero difference in performance on teh games we play. IN fortnite I can still push 130-150fps without TB on. TEmps average in the 60's C and peaks are barely above 70C. IF you are saying you have Turbo boost disabled and your laptop is still running crazy hot, that's def cause for concern. As another member suggested check fans are clean and try a repaste.

my two cents spend the extra money and buy youself (a big) Kryonaut. I think it coast me $40 Canadian. The little artic sliver 5 tube I bought was $5 CAD lol.



danmasino said:


> Hi n00Be,
> and sorry for late reply.
> 
> I ve already tried the following tricks..
> ...



Wow I thought my Nitro 5 used to run hot. I never had a flat curve at 95C+ like that. it would average 88/89-93/94 with 95/96 being tops. 
So you are seeing these temps running the base CPU clock speed? (no turbo boost?). Try thermal re-paste with Kryonaut. THese nitro 5's are simple to open up. Videos are online on how to re-paste (FYI Kryonaut instructions advise to apply the compound using an applicator tip vs. dropping a blop and letting the contact piece spread it over when you put back the fans/cooling tunnels).
I'm starting to wonder if I'm lucky I went with a 4 core i5 CPU vs a 6 core i7 :S


----------



## Idyllic_ (Aug 31, 2020)

Upgrader001 said:


> If you have a 8750h play with the following parameters to undervolt your laptop(dont tell to anyone, its a secret)
> in "cpu core" use -154.3 mV as a reference value in "Offset Voltage", use the same value in "cpu cache"
> In "System Agent" use -104.5 mV as a reference in "Offset Voltage"
> 
> ...



I did try this, but no luck, it crashed as usual, after minutes of setting it, I kept it idle, crashed.


----------



## n00Be (Sep 1, 2020)

Idyllic_ said:


> I did try this, but no luck, it crashed as usual, after minutes of setting it, I kept it idle, crashed.



When you say "crash", what is crashing the game or are you getting the blue screen saying "Something went wrong" and the laptop resets?
A few weeks ago my Acer Windows 10 started crashing with the blue screen. I'd get several different crash reasons, but the most frequent became:
- system thread exception not handled
- IRQL not less or equal

At first i thought it was my undervolt settings but it got so bad it would restart then after 5min crash/restart again. I was so close to doing a system restore until I finally stabilized it. I did about a dozen different things (all researched online) but I think the biggest things were (all done through Device Manager:
- uninstalling the intel network adapter (I can't even remember the sequence but it had to do with the network adapter. I think if you uninstall and then re-start your machine it automatically reinstalls it. Google this and get the proper instructions, its a common problem and solution.
- uninstalling the display driver (this was a big one I think. I unistalled teh NVIDIA display driver completely, then went to website, found, and downloaded the driver from scratch. The system really stabalized after this)
- update the intel chipset driver
- USB drivers - under human interface and Universal serial bus controllers, I went to all the USBs listed, and under properties and power management, I made sure to uncheck the box that said let device manage/power the USB.

There was easily a dozen otehr things I tried. If you google: Windows10 system thread exception not handled or IRQL not less or equal, you will see several results go through them all and try the suggested fixes. There's even a few ways to enter bios and either reset windows or enact startup repairs. Again I was about 30 seconds away from totally reinstalling windows (fresh start) but got it to behave long enough to start trying some of these fixes.

OR maybe just consider reinstalling WINDOWS 10 on the machine - resent pc. THen once you do manually update all device drivers and apps.


----------



## Lawrence_phaw (Sep 1, 2020)

Idyllic_ said:


> I did try this, but no luck, it crashed as usual, after minutes of setting it, I kept it idle, crashed.



** Better not touch the System Agent Voltage offset. Leave it as default (0).
** Do not go beyound -155.4mV in CPU Cache Voltage.

First, repaste your machine with *Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.*
Second, buy a cooling pad (even the cheap ones will be fine).
Then try these settings in *Throttlestop.*









						Help undervolting i7 8750h Throttlestop
					

Sadly am not the person to do take the laptop apart. Just so many things what an inexperienced hand can break in there without proper tools.  All you need is a screwdriver and 20 screws to remove. A cloth (earplugs) and that's it. Even my 12 years son can do it and he's not a person with much...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






And, let us know the Cinebench R20 passmark.


----------



## Upgrader001 (Sep 2, 2020)

I had the same problem. I reinstalled windows(a fresh reinstall) and....magic! No more heat,why this comes to relevance? I don't know


----------



## Idyllic_ (Sep 9, 2020)

n00Be said:


> When you say "crash", what is crashing the game or are you getting the blue screen saying "Something went wrong" and the laptop resets?
> A few weeks ago my Acer Windows 10 started crashing with the blue screen. I'd get several different crash reasons, but the most frequent became:
> - system thread exception not handled
> - IRQL not less or equal
> ...


It freezes, no BSOD, nothing. I just hold the power button to restart the laptop, and then it resets the throttlestops settings.


----------



## Idyllic_ (Sep 18, 2020)

Idyllic_ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a Nitro 5 AN515-52 (i7-8750H and GTX 1050 4GB)
> 
> ...


So guys, an update, and a very good one!

I decided to take it somewhere to get every issue on the laptop solved, I specified each and every issue and got it resolved, and I'm fascinated.

From 97 to 99 degrees on games, I get 70C at high performance on Warzone and every other AAA title or battle royale like Fortnite, apparently, the person that fixed my laptop stated that the CPU fan was damaged and that caused loud noises from the fans at high RPMs. I asked them to do a repaste and replace the fan for a brand new one and I'm so happy that I finally got it resolved after almost 6 months.

What I did now after the repairs.

Turbo Boost off.
No such overclocking but CPU undervolt. -0.125V at both core and cache and -0.104.5V at System Agent.

for temperatures, my lows are 35-45C (at startup) and 45-55C (idle), my highs are 65-70C (gaming or editing.) for both CPU and GPU btw.

These statistics might sound unreal but it is!

I might send pictures tomorrow. But in my opinion, after 1 or 2 years or after your warranty, get it sorted with a repaste and cleanup, drastically improves performance.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 18, 2020)

Idyllic_ said:


> Turbo Boost off.


You are running your 4 GHz CPU at 2.2 GHz. That is why it is running so cool. These CPUs can run reliably at over 90C. No need to slow it down so much.


----------



## AlexS (Oct 27, 2020)

I was thinking to buy Acer Nitro 5 for editing purpose, looks like this issue might only happen when gaming but I don't want to game I just want to edit videos, please suggestion should I go for Acer Nitro 5, I just saw this laptop marked as an affordable laptop for video editing in a list that's why I am going for it ..
help will be appreciated


----------



## rethcirE (Oct 27, 2020)

The Nitro 5 comes in many different flavors depending on region. For video editing I'd suggest the best CPU equipped model you can find with a fast SSD. 
Almost 2 years ago I had the AN515-52 model with i5-7300HQ & 1050 Ti that ran well for a budget gaming laptop. It did require a TIM repaste and undervolt to reach full performance for any length of time without throttling. Out of the box it was as many users describe here; hitting 95C+ on any extended load. 

If you have Nitro Sense or Predator Sense you can tune fans or enable things like Cool Boost; depending on model.


----------



## n00Be (Oct 27, 2020)

Idyllic_ said:


> So guys, an update, and a very good one!
> 
> I decided to take it somewhere to get every issue on the laptop solved, I specified each and every issue and got it resolved, and I'm fascinated.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you were finally able to lower temps. Your non-turbo temps are close to mine. I'd be curious to see what your temps are now with turbo ON after the fan fix, re-paste, and undervolt. I bet you won't even crack 90 anymore. 

Here's a pic of some gameplay on World of Warships. It's not a processor intensive give by any means (game is capped at 75 fps) so I never use turbo boost but this was me just comparing the difference. Max temps with TB ON didn't get above 80. With TB OFF I think it peaked at 63 or 64. Usually high 50's to low 60s. It's interesting that the CPU load (%) is always higher when TB is off. 





BTW, you are the first person I've seen mention System Agent undervolting... is that common? And what's the goal - to match the undervolt of the core & cache, or a % of that undervolt?


----------

